# balkan pharm



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 24, 2014)

a friend of mine is using this product, anyone know if it's gtg or how this pharm is? Or any of their products


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 24, 2014)

Isn't this the one with the pic of a fly in one of their bottles?


----------



## grind4it (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes it is.



PillarofBalance said:


> Isn't this the one with the pic of a fly in one of their bottles?




I ran thier Test C about 2-3 years ago and got blood work done at 4 weeks. It tested good and I got good results. Shortly after I was confronted with the picture POB mentioned above. I have not run then sense.


----------



## grind4it (Jan 24, 2014)

Here's the link to the "fly picture"

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e184/Mport_KLR/balkenfly.jpg


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 24, 2014)

That picture still gives me the willies


----------



## chicken wing (Jan 24, 2014)

Hmmmm interesting. ....


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 24, 2014)

That fly is ****ing jacked!


----------



## bronco (Jan 24, 2014)

I have seen more negative reviews than good. Herd that alin and Balkan are the same not sure if that is true or not


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Isn't this the one with the pic of a fly in one of their bottles?



OK, sure....but it's a fly of European descent?


----------



## Bravo187 (Jan 24, 2014)

I saw two, balkanpharm and balkanpharmaceuticals? I'm assuming you mean just pharma?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Isn't this the one with the pic of a fly in one of their bottles?



Well if the fly passed through the filter than it must be sterile as shit and good to inject right? Dem gainz is cummin brah


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 24, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> That fly is ****ing jacked![/QUOTE/
> 
> ------LMFAO--------


----------



## Workout247 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ive been taking the stealth juice super tren from alin and since jan 1rst and I haven't been this aggresive, strong, and vascular on anything else. Usually I don't feel anything on tren I just get stronger. But this is pretty amazing. And freakin cheap compared to what I was paying b4. I just got test prop, winstrol, clen, and t3 for this cut. All bp. So guess well see.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 26, 2014)

a fly never hurt no one


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 26, 2014)

That's nothing. It's like the worm at the bottom if the tequila bottle. If you draw and inject the worm, it's better then LNE.


----------



## TheExperiment (Jan 29, 2014)

bronco said:


> I have seen more negative reviews than good. Herd that alin and Balkan are the same not sure if that is true or not





this is correct


----------



## WarMonger (Apr 3, 2014)

I've used Alin before. Despite all the bad press, I received my orders. Definitely underdosed, but it did show up....Really hesitant to go there again,but it did show up....


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 9, 2014)

Shit!! Thats the full package right there! It came with a intramuscular Mosquito to save you money from buying pins.


----------



## Houston7467 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello, 

  First post. I have used Alin Since 2007. Orders have always came and gear wis always legit. I'm on Balken Test prop right now and it's good. I have mostly used stealth but have never been disappointed. I think anyone giving Alin bad reviews are competitors.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 13, 2014)

I also know some guys who like Balkan but I never tried it


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 13, 2014)

Houston7467 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post. I have used Alin Since 2007. Orders have always came and gear wis always legit. I'm on Balken Test prop right now and it's good. I have mostly used stealth but have never been disappointed. I think anyone giving Alin bad reviews are competitors.




Houston, we have a problem....you're a shill for Alin. You just show up here with no intro, and your 1st post is to tell us you basically signed up to tell us Alin was ok. Thanks for gracing us with your presence.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, shill for sure.

I overlook them and usually find my own way to play with them


----------



## Houston7467 (Apr 14, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Houston, we have a problem....you're a shill for Alin. You just show up here with no intro, and your 1st post is to tell us you basically signed up to tell us Alin was ok. Thanks for gracing us with your presence.



No I'm not a shill for Alin. I have nothing to gain from giving my honest opinion. I was bored and was searching the net for Balken Test prop and this thread came up. Looks like a good board and since I have first hand experience I thought I would share my experience. As for my introduction I will go to the appropriate area.  I really was just giving my honest testimony of my experience.  Thanks for the warm welcome. :32 (1):


----------

